# An "agent" of Satan?



## MMasztal (Sep 15, 2009)

I've posted about this before. A guy in our neighborhood belongs to a cult called the Spirit in Truth Fellowship International which is an offshoot of "The Way" movement founded back in the 70s. They are unitarian, denying the deity of Christ and the personhood of the Holy Spirit. He even attended several of our bible studies without ever mentioning his heretical beliefs despite his being in this cult for over 30 years. Sadly, this individual now holds ostensibly Christian bible studies in our neighborhood which are attracting people who are poorly educated in even the basics of the Christian faith. 

After a bit of turmoil in our neighborhood resulting from our exposing this individual's belief system, things have quieted down to where we will be cordial to each other. A neighbor, a sincere Christian whom I'd describe as still milk-feeder, believes I should try to evangelize this individual. He asked me why I haven't socialized with this individual as I had before I discovered what he believed. I kind of shrugged it off and after thinking about it, figure that this aindividual is an active agent for Satan, unlike the typical unbeliever who is usually indifferent or ambiguous toward Christianity. Given that, I believe I should not have anything to do with this individual. 

Am I wrong?

Also, this individual is a teen leader at a local United Methodist church.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Sep 15, 2009)

MMasztal said:


> I've posted about this before. A guy in our neighborhood belongs to a cult called the Spirit in Truth Fellowship International which is an offshoot of "The Way" movement founded back in the 70s. They are unitarian, denying the deity of Christ and the personhood of the Holy Spirit. He even attended several of our bible studies without ever mentioning his heretical beliefs. Sadly, this individual now holds ostensibly Christian bible studies in our neighborhood which are attracting people who are poorly educated in even the basics of the Christian faith.
> 
> After a bit of turmoil in our neighborhood resulting from our exposing this individual's belief system, things have quieted down to where we will be cordial to each other. A neighbor asked me why I haven't socialized with this individual as I had before I discovered what he believed. I kind of shrugged it off and after thinking about it, figure that this individual is an active agent for Satan, unlike the typical unbeliever who is usually indifferent or ambiguous toward Christianity. Given that, I believe I should not have anything to do with this individual.
> 
> ...





* "Now I beseech you, brethren, mark them which cause divisions and offences contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned; and avoid them." Romans 16:17*


----------

